# Do you have a way to tell time when the EMP strikes?



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

I know that a lot of you are worried about EMP. So how will you tell time after one?

Westclox Keywound Loud Bell Analog Alarm Clock - Walmart.com

For just 10 dollars you can get this from Wally World

and

These little fellas are just 55 dollars - free shipping

Seiko 5 Men&apos;s Automatic Analog 100M Stainless Steel Canvas Watch | eBay

:stargate01:


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

I have some old windup watches.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I have a old pocket watch my grandfather had and it works perfect .


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

If an EMP takes out the grid I wouldn't "need" to know the time or date. Besides the sun straight up is noon, close enough.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

For me, Seth Thomas mantle clock, Hamilton ships chronometer.

Bulova and Gruen wrist watches. Two, small military Waltham wall clocks.

Last but not least, the sun.

And for now to check on the others, [email protected] 10.000 MHz SSB..


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Like sands in the hour glass.......so are the days of our lives. 

Who has an hour glass ? I have an auto winding mechanical watch made by Rolex, it doesn't keep perfect time.

Like Chipper, I'll probably just use the sun.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

After an EMP, it might not really be important to know the exact time!

Your brain keeps track as well.... I usually wake up about one minute before my alarm goes off.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

​Yeah, I can see where having some windup watches might be important. For the fair changing of night watch, or coordination of operations from remote locations. Also, listening to shortwave broadcasts from foreign countries.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

You will know because a lot of electronic stuff will stop working


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Hold on, folks. ROM has a great point.

An EMP that causes a national crisis will create societal breakdown. You can't think of any reason to keep track of time? 

For starters, how about guard watch? Knowing morning, noon and evening isn't going to help you wake your groggy butt when it is 0200 hrs and your time to start guard watch!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sun comes up, high noon, and the sun sets. Other than that shortwave radio ....... if it survives.


----------



## acidMia (Aug 3, 2016)

I have my great grandfather's pocket watch. From what I've figured playing around with it, it's a 24hr wind up.. if that makes sense. I've been meaning to look in to it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Sun comes up, high noon, and the sun sets. Other than that shortwave radio ....... if it survives.


A shortwave radio is going to wake you up for your 0200 hr guard watch? That's one heck of a radio!

Personally, I'll trust a wind-up clock and a wind-up watch.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> A shortwave radio is going to wake you up for your 0200 hr guard watch? That's one heck of a radio!
> 
> Personally, I'll trust a wind-up clock and a wind-up watch.


Alex, I'll start with "Does the guy on the receiving end have the time" for $200.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Alex, I'll start with "Does the guy on the receiving end have the time" for $200.


So, you are already awake. What about something to wake you for guard duty? There are more reasons to have a time piece other than knowing what time of the day it is.

You are a WATCH man; you should understand! :vs_laugh:


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> Hold on, folks. ROM has a great point.
> 
> An EMP that causes a national crisis will create societal breakdown. You can't think of any reason to keep track of time?
> 
> For starters, how about guard watch? Knowing morning, noon and evening isn't going to help you wake your groggy butt when it is 0200 hrs and your time to start guard watch!


Well for starters, . . . we don't do 0200 watches, . . . it's 6 on and 6 off here, . . . with a hour glass, . . . flip it 6 times, . . . get the other guy out of the rack. Always 2 on each post, . . . don't got to commo gear, . . . have to have a runner at all times, . . . sleeper is runner when needed.

Guards change every day, . . . depending on how many we got, . . .

Guards change at Midnite, 0600, 1200, 1800: port n starboard is what we call it.

But that is just our way, . . . others may do it different if they choose.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

dwight55 said:


> Well for starters, . . . we don't do 0200 watches, . . . it's 6 on and 6 off here, . . . with a hour glass, . . . flip it 6 times, . . . get the other guy out of the rack. Always 2 on each post, . . . don't got to commo gear, . . . have to have a runner at all times, . . . sleeper is runner when needed.
> 
> Guards change every day, . . . depending on how many we got, . . .
> 
> ...


That is an option, but it depends on how many people there are available.

Site security was what I mostly did in the army. Here are some things I can offer regarding site security:

Complacency kicks in fairly quickly. There is only so long that a sentry can remain at peak alertness. The longer someone is kept on a post, the worse is your security.

The best time to conduct an assault against a site is between 0200 hrs and 0400 hrs. as that is when the human body really gets groggy and wants to sleep. That is the time when you'll want the freshest bodies watching over the place.

Another thing, you're either going to want the fresh sentries to awaken on their own or have a sergeant of the guard awaken them. You don't want a sentry to leave his post or patrol area to go and awaken his replacement, for obvious reasons.

Can you think of any other reasons to have time pieces and alarm clocks? My cook/chef extraordinaire sure can.

Wind up clocks and watches are not expensive. It'd be better to have them and not use them than to want them and not have them, wouldn't you think?


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

I have my Grandads old Westclock Big Ben wind up alarm clock.
It was how he got to the cotton mill by 5:00 am every morning, However he was usually up and getting dressed before it ever rang...lol


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

An important use aso is for the timing of radio xmissions, saving batteries, if they are still working.

For coordinating an attack on an OPFOR.

Waking up the rooster?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Used to like my watches, have a drawer full. Like most things in my possession and stores, formerly I could afford several after finalizing my top picks and settle into what I ultimately wanted or liked the best. I am a creature of habit now after making well discerned choices that are now a good fit. In my drawer full of neat watches (one of my *former* fetishes) however, these days I wear only one ...a Luminox field series, as I'm like the illuminated dial in dim light.

I do have a windup Timex in the drawer.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> That is an option, but it depends on how many people there are available.
> 
> Site security was what I mostly did in the army. Here are some things I can offer regarding site security:
> 
> ...


Actually, . . . the scenario I envision being a part of is more a "watching the compound gate" type thing, . . . small group of folks, . . . runner sleeping at sentry post in case he is needed for messenger/runner, . . . or for immediate backup.

If it should become a large party or a small village, . . . all you said will pertain then.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Denton said:


> A shortwave radio is going to wake you up for your 0200 hr guard watch? That's one heck of a radio!
> 
> Personally, I'll trust a wind-up clock and a wind-up watch.


I have solar chargers for rechargable.D and AA cells. Just for what my portable Shortwave radios use...5 of them have built in clocks and alarms. I have 3 Amateur Radio HF rigs as well that are better on shortwave than the portables...If WWV works or a scheduled shortwave broadcaster its easy to keep track of time. If not set your own time for those around you...it's all that matters anyway.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

SGT E said:


> I have solar chargers for rechargable.D and AA cells. Just for what my portable Shortwave radios use...5 of them have built in clocks and alarms. I have 3 Amateur Radio HF rigs as well that are better on shortwave than the portables...If WWV works or a scheduled shortwave broadcaster its easy to keep track of time. If not set your own time for those around you...it's all that matters anyway.


What brand rechargeable D batteries do you like ? What charger you running ?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Denton said:


> Hold on, folks. ROM has a great point.
> 
> An EMP that causes a national crisis will create societal breakdown. You can't think of any reason to keep track of time?
> 
> For starters, how about guard watch? Knowing morning, noon and evening isn't going to help you wake your groggy butt when it is 0200 hrs and your time to start guard watch!


 The worst watch for me was when you drew the second to last before stand to. That one left me dog tired every time. So much so I would just take the last watch also and stay up.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> What brand rechargeable D batteries do you like ? What charger you running ?


C. Crane SBC Universal Solar Powered Battery Charger (SBC) from Solid Signal

I got a pair of the CCrane home charger's above and a Goal Zero setup that I hardly use and keep as a spare. The CCrane works well but takes a couple of days to get a good charge on D cells. As for batteries I just buy the Energizer Rechargables at Wal Mart...They have plenty on the net a little cheaper but by the time you pay shipping on 5 pounds of batteries or more they cost about the same. All are NI-MH

6volt -12 volt small systems for portable shortwave radios you can work up from Wal mart using the 6 volt rechargable lantern batteries in parallel for 6 volt or series for 12 volts...Rayovac and Moultrie makes these and they are sealed lead acid batteries....Rayovac makes a small square solar charger sold at Wal mart for these batteries as well. I just make my own external power plugs/cables and they last longer than D cells

The 4 deep cycle batteries for my hf rigs are charged by solar panels,(GRAPE 400 Watts) Running Field day at 50% duty cycle SSB I can get about 18 hours out of one at 100 watts...SHTF would be listen mostly and talk a little...so a battery would last quite a while. Having two on charge and two on the radio would keep you going for a few years.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Does anybody really know what time it is? 

Does anybody really care?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Dad's old aviator windup wrist watch from WWII, windup baby Ben alarm clock, an old big windup from Mom that runs for days, a traditional brass compass with built in sundial https://www.trackofthewolf.com/Categories/PartDetail.aspx/1084/1/COMPASS or make your own:

https://www.trackofthewolf.com/Categories/PartDetail.aspx/267/1/BOOK-WS


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Does anybody really know what time it is?
> 
> Does anybody really care?


At this stage in my life, I really do not care, rarely do I check the time.

Have not been ruled by the clock for 13 years.

I did not even know it was Saturday today until I turned on the local EIB radio station.

There will be times when clock driven timing will be needed post SHTF, not just the local time let alone UCT.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Does anybody really know what time it is?
> 
> Does anybody really care?


Chicago, 1970. Great song!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Great song.

I have a couple of wind up clocks and an old Timex windup that still works great.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Great band. Another one of my old favs.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

I haven't worn a watch in years, don't much worry about the time.
I eat when hungry, sleep when tired, and work when work needs doing.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 11, 2016)

My plan is to commence with construction of a giant sundial that will be visible through the entire valley from the top of the Wasatch mountains. That way all anyone has to do to tell time is hike about 6 hours up the mountain and then...hmm....wait a second...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I found a couple f big ben windup table alarm clocks inadrawer with big bells a nd a clapper, they work and are loud,

They have got to be 60 year sold.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Chipper said:


> If an EMP takes out the grid I wouldn't "need" to know the time or date. Besides the sun straight up is noon, close enough.


I get it, but politely disagree. Is noon the safest time to move? What would be the safest moment in time to move and movement could well save your life. It strikes me the best time would be around 3 AM or maybe a little later and before the sun comes up. Movement at this particular time in many places would face a lot less resistance because without time people will have timed out and before the sun comes up there is little to wake them if you can move silently. I'd like to be able to know when 3 am arrives because I think it would be a great time to set sail; especially in an area where I'd be at risk from the shore for at least an hour plus.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I have a very old key-wind mantle clock (I think it's German) with beautiful chime on every half hour. It's only a one day wind though. No pic of it.

Also have an old Westclox very much like this that belonged to my Great GrandMother. It's wound tight and stuck. Keep saying I'm going to open her up and have a look-see one day. Wouldn't hurt to buy a cheapie but I prefer an old American made clock.
.

.
If I really want to get all gung-ho, I have a few old Detex watchman clocks (similar to this) left over from a contract long ago. Those buggers are tuff. I've still got 3 or 4 of them hoarded away, been thinking about listing them on e b a y.
.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Thinking about buying six of these for the group. Not everyone has to be exact on time, but the leads need to be on the same time:
https://www.amazon.com/Smith-Wesson...1_5?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=16AWKZXR7WFHAE48TTHF


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Howard Miller mantel clock, windup alarm clock, I found a Benrus self winding wrist watch at a rummage sale for 50 cents, works great, no batteries needed.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Denton said:


> Thinking about buying six of these for the group. Not everyone has to be exact on time, but the leads need to be on the same time:
> https://www.amazon.com/Smith-Wesson...1_5?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=16AWKZXR7WFHAE48TTHF


Question? Will it work after and EMP. Seiko makes a self wind for about $50


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Real Old Man said:


> Question? Will it work after and EMP. Seiko makes a self wind for about $50


Good question. I assumed it is wind up, but it doesn't say anywhere in the description (that I could see).

I appreciate your question; I'll look for one that specifies wind-up.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Got a broken 400 day anniversary clock about 2 weeks ago, $15 in parts and a few evenings tinkering with it and now I've got a clock that only needs to be wound once a year.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> Good question. I assumed it is wind up, but it doesn't say anywhere in the description (that I could see).
> 
> I appreciate your question; I'll look for one that specifies wind-up.


Share your research Denton. Thanks.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Share your research Denton. Thanks.


Will do.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Denton said:


> Thinking about buying six of these for the group. Not everyone has to be exact on time, but the leads need to be on the same time:
> https://www.amazon.com/Smith-Wesson...1_5?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=16AWKZXR7WFHAE48TTHF


They are battery powered, anything that says quartz movement, is a battery watch. "*Japanese quartz movement with analog display", they only look retro.
An EMP would fry them.*


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

https://www.google.com/webhp?source...inding+watches&tbm=shop&spd=51518019089156998

I just bought one of these and it's an almost duplicate of an older one that I've had for years that needs adjusting


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Have not ordered one from these folks, but at the price of a timex you could do a lot worse

Cheap Mechanical Watches Online | Mechanical Watches for 2016


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I have a Rolex Submariner that is very water resistant and self winding by wrist movement but it doesn't keep accurate time for long periods of time.


----------



## Greyman (Aug 9, 2017)

Chipper said:


> If an EMP takes out the grid I wouldn't "need" to know the time or date. Besides the sun straight up is noon, close enough.


Agreed. What I'd need to know, though is how long until sundown which is easy & very reliable with the hand method.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Greyman said:


> Agreed. What I'd need to know, though is how long until sundown


Maybe this stuff is needed for folks that mostly spend their days indoors, but those of us that spend every available hour outside, know when it will get dark just by seeing where the sun is in the sky. I personally don't need to count fingers but use tree lines, etc. for reference. After an EMP, I think most folks will be spending their time out & about & will also acclimate to noticing the sun's travel across the sky.


----------



## Greyman (Aug 9, 2017)

******* said:


> Maybe this stuff is needed for folks that mostly spend their days indoors, but those of us that spend every available hour outside, know when it will get dark just by seeing where the sun is in the sky. I personally don't need to count fingers but use tree lines, etc. for reference. After an EMP, I think most folks will be spending their time out & about & will also acclimate to noticing the sun's travel across the sky.


Situations are all different. 
In 2008 I was laid off & was living on my sailboat. Instead of fighting tens of thousands of people for jobs (remember the recession?) I sailed on down to the keys to live there for 6 months. You HAD to be on the hook (anchored in a safe anchorage) by sundown or else it got _very _tricky/dangerous on the intracoastal waterway. So knowing where you were & how long until you got to your next available (legal) anchorage vs how much sunlight was left was _Paramount_.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Some of the people I call reliable don't think small electrics will be hammered by an EMP. Hope they're right. But I have a wind up pocket watch tucked away plus a digital watch and batteries. I'd rather error on the side of prudence.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Greyman said:


> I sailed on down to the keys to live there for 6 months. You HAD to be on the hook (anchored in a safe anchorage) by sundown or else it got _very _tricky/dangerous on the intracoastal waterway. So knowing where you were & how long until you got to your next available (legal) anchorage vs how much sunlight was left was _Paramount_.


Am I the only one who thinks there's much more to this, and it deserves its own thread?
Are we talking pirates???


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> Am I the only one who thinks there's much more to this, and it deserves its own thread?
> Are we talking pirates???


I think he is referencing the fact that large, oceangoing ships travel the intracoastal and that it would be dangerous for a small boat to be about after dark since it can be rather narrow at certain locations.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

******* said:


> I think he is referencing the fact that large, oceangoing ships travel the intracoastal and that it would be dangerous for a small boat to be about after dark since it can be rather narrow at certain locations.


You just couldn't let me enjoy something, could you, Ruiner of Fun Things.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> You just couldn't let me enjoy something, could you, Ruiner of Fun Things.


Sure you ain't my wife posting in disguise? You sure sound like her.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Denton said:


> Hold on, folks. ROM has a great point.
> 
> An EMP that causes a national crisis will create societal breakdown. You can't think of any reason to keep track of time?
> 
> For starters, how about guard watch? Knowing morning, noon and evening isn't going to help you wake your groggy butt when it is 0200 hrs and your time to start guard watch!


Plus in my area the best time to go out would be 3 am. 
The hoards would likely be worn down by then and less 
active. I'd really want to know when its 3 or 3:30 in 
morning and its a good time to move.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

If an EMP knocks out The GPS system or it gets taken out in some manor, 

ships at sea will have to rely on three things to navigate, compass,

chronometer and a sextant, along with the appropriate charts and tables.

The chronometer is critical, it gives the time reference for a noon latitude sighting, and in turn the the longitude position. 

GMT has to be accurately referenced for use with charts, 

UTC most likely will no longer be transmitted with the clock knocked out by the EMP, so the clock has to be correct before the EMP.

You can get the UCT on 10.000 MHTZ am or sideband, it is automated and gives voice time at the top of each Minuit.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> Am I the only one who thinks there's much more to this, and it deserves its own thread?
> Are we talking pirates???


Pirates are old school. The danger today is the cartels hijacking boats to use to smuggle dope into the US. They kill the people on board and sail away.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

We have a wind up clock in the dining room. Every time I wind it up I am reminded that electric or no electric it will keep running. We have had it for years. Keeps great time.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

My Dad's wrist watch from WWII 8th Airforce days, more wrist watches, mantle clocks, alarm clocks, hour glasses, and one of these.....

https://www.trackofthewolf.com/Categories/PartDetail.aspx/1084/1/COMPASS


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

@Mad Trapper, that is a neat little piece.

But what do you do for the changing of the guard at night, use a flashlight to read it?" LOL!


----------



## Greyman (Aug 9, 2017)

******* said:


> I think he is referencing the fact that large, oceangoing ships travel the intracoastal and that it would be dangerous for a small boat to be about after dark since it can be rather narrow at certain locations.


LOL Kauboy 
Yes, LARGE tugs & barges. The rule of tonnage definitely applies!! In the dark it just multiplies things that can & will go wrong on the ICR.
I'll upload some pics of the traffic & even a pirate ship I saw, for kauboy


----------



## Ripkor (Nov 26, 2017)

Don't forget the finger trick for determining time. If you stack your fingers (not including) your thumbs, you can calculate the amount of time till the sunset or how long since the sun has risen.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Somehow I missed this thread.

I bought a couple brand-spankin'-new windup clocks that are safely tucked away.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

One pocket watch that gains about a minute per day. Plus 4 battery clock mechanisms that go inside the inexpensive clocks everybody has.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Yea, its called a wind up watch, they been around for a loooong time.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 8, 2014)

Wind up pocket watchs.and a sun dial,for keeping the pocket watchs set on the right time during the day.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I tried to make a sun dial in my basement, but it only works outside and won't wake me up at 4:30 when I need to get up.
Ok, actually I have a half dozen digital watches and the clock works from battery operated clocks, triple foil wrapped to try
and protect them from EMP. Plus I have a pocket watch.


----------



## Naijomii (Jun 8, 2018)

I have a couple of pocket watches and a big ben wind up dual bell alarm with felt glued on the striker to dull it down, that old clock is LOUD. Oh and a cookoo clock if I'm at home


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

tango said:


> I haven't worn a watch in years, don't much worry about the time.
> I eat when hungry, sleep when tired, and work when work needs doing.


_"I'll eat when I'm hungry and drink when I'm dry, and if moonshine don't kill me I'll live 'till I die"_

We've got a few of those old-timey clocks around the house. We've got a grandmother clock, a Chief Pontiac clock, a couple others, not sure of the names. Hubs likes those.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Annie said:


> _"I'll eat when I'm hungry and drink when I'm dry, and if moonshine don't kill me I'll live 'till I die"_
> 
> We've got a few of those old-timey clocks around the house. We've got a grandmother clock, a Chief Pontiac clock, a couple others, not sure of the names. Hubs likes those.


You and Hubs need to get with the program, your collection ain't squat until you get that coocoo clock, preferably a black forest original.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am pretty sure I will know when it's half past holy freakin crap! Until then, I have a couple of old wind up Timex watches my Grandfather left me and a few old fashioned wind up clocks.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> You and Hubs need to get with the program, your collection ain't squat until you get that coocoo clock, preferably a black forest original.


We used to have a beauty of a coo-coo. Then one of the babies got at it.

Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I 've got a black forest original from my parents …. up on the top shelf of my closet. :vs_no_no_no:


----------

